

Google Can Stop the NSA - clarkm
http://rationalconspiracy.com/2013/11/27/google-can-stop-the-nsa/

======
DigitalSea
Seems to be one flaw in the logic being presented here. The NSA could easily
make employees sign non-compete agreements that stipulate due to "national
security reasons" they cannot work in any similar industry for a year or so
after leaving. Other companies already do this, so it wouldn't be out of the
question. And the information the NSA harvests isn't just at a data
centre/hardware level, they're stealing it from cables and people in the
middle.

